# Anybody else can't wait for the holiday season to be over?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL...not because we have family problems...we always have a nice visit with extended family, etc. but more for the routine part of life. I like my routine and I find that Xmas is an upheaval of that routine so I am always happy when Xmas and New years is over and life gets back to normal. Days start slowly get longer, spring is in the horizon, etc.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I'am just because everyone is coming to our house and I'm doing all the cooking, no one has even offered to help.

Got to start making the treats on Friday, and there will be wine drinking involved.

It will be a long day, and I will be happy to have my piece and quite back.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

Lostme said:


> I'am just because everyone is coming to our house and I'm doing all the cooking, no one has even offered to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amen I know about getting stuck doing all the cooking.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

giddiot said:


> Amen I know about getting stuck doing all the cooking.


Ditto... but not so bad because Christmas is now quietly ours with the kids away in the big city and not wanting to travel the mountain passes.

After preparing for years I've gone to soups (I do three) that I prepare 2 days ahead of what usually ends up after Boxing day with a cheese and bread bar and about 20 family guests, but they'll get to come one more after this, then I'm minimizing and becoming the random visitor.

Or not... :wink2:


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

I am an I'm not.. It's been weird weather wise here so it didn't even feel like the season until a few days ago when we finally got snow. Of course, I'm at the mall every week picking up gifts because I didn't really realize how close it was.

I'm more or less excited to get back my routine as well. Everything is interrupted and although we had a social December I'd like to get back to my day-today.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I enjoy Christmas Eve & Christmas because I like to spend the time with family. But yet, I'm ready for it to be over at the same time. But not for the same reason as @highwood. I miss my father terribly. Christmas Eve isn't the same without him. In general, Christmas makes me sad because of the marital issues. 

I am taking tomorrow off from work, so I can hunker down & get the shopping done and gifts wrapped! I need to focus!


----------

